# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " معاذ القرعان " ضيف كرسي الاعتراف

## khaled aljonidee

و الان أخواني و اخوتي اقدم لكم مشرف يمتاز بالضحك في هذا المنتدى الحبيب :Icon31: 

و هو صديق لي في الكلية.......و عمري ما شفته مكشر.......دائماً يضحك :Icon31: 

لقب مؤخراً بالصياد  :Icon31: 

اقدم لكم معاذ القرعان :Icon31:

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

احم احم كح كح


عارفه بتحكي بنفسك ياليل ماطولك خخخخخخخ

بدي اسال كم سؤال  :Icon31: 

1_شو تخصصك وهل هو الي انت كنت بدك اياه ؟؟
2_ كم عمر حبيبتك ؟؟
3_ كم مره حبيت بحياتك ؟؟؟
4_متى اخر مره اتبهدلت من ابوك ومسح فيك الارض خخخخخخخ (من دون زعل )؟؟؟
5_متى اخر مره اكلت بهدله من بنت؟؟
6_كيف كانت طفولتك وشبابك ومراهقتك ؟؟
7_ شو الدول الي زرتها ؟؟؟
8_شو لونك المفضل ؟؟
9_شو اسم بنت خال جدتك ؟؟؟؟
10_متى اخر مره شفت ابوك لابس بدله ؟؟؟
11_كنت موجود بعرس جدتك ولا لا ؟؟؟
12_لما تروح عرس بتلبس بدله ولا بنطلون وقميص ؟؟
13_بتعرف تدبك ؟؟؟
14_بتلعب رياضه ؟؟؟ اذا نعم كم بوت بتهري واذا لا ليش ؟؟؟
15_ كم وحده حبيت بحياتك ؟؟
16_ كم صديق عندك الي بتعتبرهم نصفك الثاني ؟؟
17_ لما تشوف تفاحه بشو بتذكرك ؟؟؟
18_شو الاشي الي انت بتعتبرو مقدس يعني مستحيل تفرط قيه ؟؟؟
19_ ليش اسمك خالد خخخخخخخخخخ
تعبت من الكتابه جاوب عليهم وبعدين برجع اكمل هههههههههههههاي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

معاذ القراعان 


 1_انت انسان عرفنا عنك بقدرتك على ابهاج من حولك بطريقه عفويه فهل انت في حياتك العمليه وعلى ارض الواقع هكذا ؟

2_ماهي راضتك المفضله ؟
3_ ما اسم اخر كتاب قمت بقرائته؟
4_ما اطرف موقف شهدته  في حياتك ؟
مشكور ولي عوده من جديد :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

*[align=center]أهلا بمعاذ القرعان ... نور الكرسي والله يعينك ويعطيك العافية سلفا  [/align]*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> و الان أخواني و اخوتي اقدم لكم مشرف يمتاز بالضحك في هذا المنتدى الحبيب
> 
> و هو صديق لي في الكلية.......و عمري ما شفته مكشر.......دائماً يضحك
> 
> لقب مؤخراً بالصياد 
> 
> اقدم لكم معاذ القرعان




[align=center]شكرا خالد لاختياري على الكرسي  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> احم احم كح كح
> 
> 
> عارفه بتحكي بنفسك ياليل ماطولك خخخخخخخ
> 
> بدي اسال كم سؤال 
> 
> 1_شو تخصصك وهل هو الي انت كنت بدك اياه ؟؟
> 
> ...




شكرا على الاسئلة مع انها لخالد  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> معاذ القراعان 
> 
> 
>  1_انت انسان عرفنا عنك بقدرتك على ابهاج من حولك بطريقه عفويه فهل انت في حياتك العمليه وعلى ارض الواقع هكذا ؟
> 
> اكيد كثير انا بحب المزح وابهاج من حولي وما بحب النكد بالمرة 
> 
> 2_ماهي راضتك المفضله ؟
> 
> ...



شكرا مها على الاسئلة انا بانتظارك  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> *[align=center]أهلا بمعاذ القرعان ... نور الكرسي والله يعينك ويعطيك العافية سلفا  [/align]*




شكرا ايات على احساسك معي  :Bl (35):

----------


## M7MD

شو شعورك يا معاذ لما عرفت انك رح تجلس على الكرسي؟

عمرك تعرضت لجلسة كهرباء من قبل حدا ؟ مثل أهلك ؟ أو مشكلة مع واحد من صحابك بسبب سوء فهم؟

----------


## باريسيا

*مرحبا 

كيفو معاذ ؟

حلو انك هون لتعترف بكل شي عندك ونعرفك اكتر بردودك 

معاذ ؟

كم عمرك ؟

مرتبتك بين خواتك ؟

بتحس حالك مضطهد ؟

شو بتكره ؟

شو بتحب ؟

اي فريق كره بتشجع محلي وعالمي؟

لونك المفضل ؟

مشروبك المفضل ؟

ندمت على شي انت اعملته بعد قناعه ؟
اندمت على شي انت ماعملته ؟

كم امنيه تمنية ؟

تعددلي منهم تلاته ؟

حسيت حالك اناني بامنياتك كلها ؟

شو اكلتك المفضله ؟

مين مطربك المفضل ؟
مطربتك المفضله؟

شي عمرك كرهة ؟

كم مره بكتك الدنيا على شي حرمتك منه ؟

طولت عليك بالاساله سامحني*

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

> شكرا على الاسئلة مع انها لخالد


انا كتبتها زمان لما كان خالد بالكرسي مو انت

يلا استقبل اسالتي الك  :Db465236ff: 

1-الاسم بالكامل ؟؟
2-العمر؟؟
3-القرعان من وين ؟؟
4-شوو احلىى موقف مر بحياتك ؟؟؟
5-شو  الشغله الي ندمان عليها وتتمنى انه العمر يرجه وتصححها؟؟
6-باي جامعه؟؟
7-كم بنت دخلت مزاجك وبعدين انصدمت فيها ؟؟
8-وين مفكر تشتغل بعمان ولا اربد ؟؟
9-شو متوقع للمستقبل؟؟
10-متى اخر مره تخانقت مع حدى؟؟؟
11-هل تعتبر الحياه مرحله لازم نعيشها غصب عنا ولا دنيا كلها نكد ولاالحياه حلوه بس نفهمهاولا حلوه مره ؟؟
12-امممممممم اكتب جمله مفيده خخخخخخ؟؟؟


هاي الاسأله الك ولا تزعل واذا بدك كمان انا جاهزه خخخخخخخخخخخاي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اما انا يا معاذ القرعان :

اسئلتي :

1- شو هيه اكلتك المفضله ؟
2- هل ان مع الموضه ؟
3- من هو اكثر شخص تحبه ؟
4- لماذا اخترت ان يكون لقبك الصياد ؟
5- اذا عرض عليك عمل بأن تشتغل على ماكينه عصير هل تقبل العمل ام تتكبر ؟

ومشكور يا صديقي

----------


## ابتهال

مرحبا كيفكو؟؟ انا جديد انضميت للمنتدى وبتمنى اترك بصمه حلوه بينكو,
 وبما انك على كرسي الاعتراف فحابه اسألك سؤلين :

الأول هوي اذا اني ماكنت انت,,, مين بتحب اتكون ؟؟؟؟؟
التاني هوي شو أحسن شي صار بحياتك ؟؟؟؟


بتمنى ماأكون ازعجتك

----------


## Angle whisper

مرحبا كيفكو؟؟؟ انا جديد انضميت للمنتدى وبتمنى اترك بصمه  حلوه بينكو,

وبما انك يا معاذ على كرسي الاعتراف فحابه اسألك سؤالين :

الاول :  اذا انت ماكنت انت مين بتحب اتكون ؟؟؟؟

التاني : شو أحسن شي صار بحياتك برأيك ؟؟؟؟
وبتمنى ما اكون ازعجتك.


مع احترامي

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> شو شعورك يا معاذ لما عرفت انك رح تجلس على الكرسي؟
> 
> [align=center]شعور حلو انك تكون على كرسي الاعتراف والاعضاء يسألوك بس بصراحة خايف من اسئلة بعض الاعضاء [/align]
> 
> عمرك تعرضت لجلسة كهرباء من قبل حدا ؟ مثل أهلك ؟ أو مشكلة مع واحد من صحابك بسبب سوء فهم؟
> 
> [align=center]اكيد وانا بتوقع انه اي حد ممكن يتعرض لهيك موقف [/align]



شكرا على الاسئلة محمد  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> *مرحبا 
> 
> اهلا
> 
> كيفو معاذ ؟
> 
> الحمد لله بخير
> 
> حلو انك هون لتعترف بكل شي عندك ونعرفك اكتر بردودك 
> ...



يسلمو باريسيا على الاسئلة

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> انا كتبتها زمان لما كان خالد بالكرسي مو انت
> 
> يلا استقبل اسالتي الك 
> 
> 1-الاسم بالكامل ؟؟
> 
> معاذ علي احمد القرعان
> 
> 2-العمر؟؟
> ...




[align=center]يسلمو كمان مرة على الاسئلة [/align]

----------


## الاء

هااي  معاذ  خلااص اعرفنا اسمك وعمرك بس ندي اسئل اسئله غير 

1_لما انتجحت بتوجيهي شو كنت مقرر تدرس نفس تخصصك الي انت فيه ؟؟

2_راضي عن تخصصك ؟؟

3_شو طموحك بلحياه ؟؟

4_ لو طلعلك شغل في الاردن وثابت ومضمون  وبنفس الوئت طلعلك شغل برا الاردن بس الي برا فترته محدده سنه  مين بتختار وليش ؟؟ 

5_لو اعز صحابك من ايام الطفوله خانك وبعد فتره طلب منك تسامحه بترضى لو رضيت كيف بتكون علاقتك معه ؟؟

6_شو الاشيئ الي ندمان عليه لهلأ ؟؟

7_فرضا انك بتحب أو  بلمستقبل حبيت وطلبت منك حبيبتك تبعد عن اهلك وتتركهم واهلك بأمس الحاجه الك شو بتعمل ؟؟


8_بتحب تعتمد على حالك ويلا بترضى حدا من اهلك يساعدك ؟؟


9__ لما تتخرج وتشتغل شو اول شيء راح تجيبه من راتبك  ولمين ؟؟

10_شو بتحب الناس تهديك ؟؟

11_شو اغلى شي عئلبك  عندك بغرفتك موجود ؟؟

12__ شو اكتير شيء لهلأ ما بتئدر تنساه ؟؟

13__شو احلاا هديه اجتك ولهلأ محتفظ فيها ؟؟

14_ و اكتر موقف محرج صار معك ؟؟





((  انشاء االله ما اكون ازعجتك بأسئلتي ))  ؟؟

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> اما انا يا معاذ القرعان :
> 
> اسئلتي :
> 
> 1- شو هيه اكلتك المفضله ؟
> 
> المسخن
> 
> 2- هل ان مع الموضه ؟
> ...



[align=center]شكرا معاذ على الاسئلة  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> مرحبا كيفكو؟؟؟ انا جديد انضميت للمنتدى وبتمنى اترك بصمه  حلوه بينكو,
> 
> اهلا وسهلا
> 
> وبما انك يا معاذ على كرسي الاعتراف فحابه اسألك سؤالين :
> 
> الاول :  اذا انت ماكنت انت مين بتحب اتكون ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ما بقدر احدد بس اكيد شي واحد واصل 
> ...


شكرا همسة ملاك  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> هااي  معاذ  خلااص اعرفنا اسمك وعمرك بس ندي اسئل اسئله غير 
> 
> 1_لما انتجحت بتوجيهي شو كنت مقرر تدرس نفس تخصصك الي انت فيه ؟؟
> 
> انا كنت حاب ادرس هندسة كهرباء
> 
> 2_راضي عن تخصصك ؟؟
> 
> لا
> ...




يسلمو الاء على الاسئلة  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

*والله يا جماعة قصة لقب الصياد بتعود لعمار قسايمة ..

كان بيناأنا وعمار رمز اسمو العصفورة الي بتجيب النكت ولما حط عمار صورة معاذ عشان نتعرف عليه صرت أنا عمار نحكي هاد صياد بيصيد عصفير بكلية الحصن واخد هاللقب ..
والموضوع وصورة معاذ بهالرابط ...


http://www.al79n.com/showthread.php?t=3963

وبستاهل الصياد ..*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> *والله يا جماعة قصة لقب الصياد بتعود لعمار قسايمة ..
> 
> كان بيناأنا وعمار رمز اسمو العصفورة الي بتجيب النكت ولما حط عمار صورة معاذ عشان نتعرف عليه صرت أنا عمار نحكي هاد صياد بيصيد عصفير بكلية الحصن واخد هاللقب ..
> والموضوع وصورة معاذ بهالرابط ...
> 
> 
> http://www.al79n.com/showthread.php?t=3963
> 
> وبستاهل الصياد ..*


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

مرحبا معاذ كيف الحال إسمعنا عنك حكي حلو بس ياريت تعرفنا على حالك أكتر ؟؟؟
مع اجمك أمنياتي لك بالتوفيق... :SnipeR (19):

----------


## زهرة النرجس

مرحبا معاذ بدي أسأل شوية أسئلة وبتمنى إنك تجاوب عليهن 
1- من هو معاذ وماذا يعني لك هذا ال‘سم ؟؟

2- كيف ترى نفسك وهل أنت راضي عنها ؟؟؟

3- هل أنت شاب مغرور ؟؟

4- ماذا هو الغرور من وجهة نظر معاذ؟؟؟

5- هل ترى نفسك أنك محبوب من قبل الناس ؟؟؟

6- لو أنك إكتشفت أن الناس من حولك لا تحبك ماذا تعمل ؟؟؟

7- ماذا تعني لك كلمة الوفاء ........ الصداقة ...........الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مشكور معاذ

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مرحبا معاذ هل تؤمن بنظريه الغايه تبرر الوسيله ؟

----------


## آلجوري

*وماهو كتابك المفضل؟ 


ما واقع هذه الكلمات في نفسك(الصداقة-الحب-الحياة-الموت-الدموع) 


صفات تكرهها في نفسك؟ وما هو أكثر ما تكرهه في الحياة ؟

ماهي أجمل ذكرى لاتزال عالقه في ذهنك ؟

ما هو الشيء الذي تخاف منه؟


متى يعاندك النسيان ؟

حمامة زاجل إستـــقرت على نافــذتـــكـ تـــحمل رسالـــة من

مجهــــــــــــــول فممن تتمنـــــــــــــى أن تكــــــــون...؟؟ 


بـــــــاقـــــــــة ورد لمن تهديــــــــها ...؟؟ 


شخـــــــــــص لاتــــــــــــــــرفض لـــــــــه طلبــــــــــــــا ..؟؟ 


أسوأ خبـــر سمعـــتــــــــــــــــــــــــــه...؟؟ 


جريــــــــــــــــــــمه تتمنــى أرتكابــــــــها...؟؟ 


قطعــة فحــم صغيـــــــــرة وجــدار نظــيفـــ مـــاذا سترسمـــ عليـــه ...؟؟


اذا كنت متدايق ومهموم مين بيجي عبالك ولمين بتحب تروح ؟



ما الشئ الذي لاتريد ان تواجهه بالحياه ???


ما هي البلد الي تتمنى انك تزورها ؟



إذا كنت تملك 5 وردات ستعطيها لمن (من أعضاء المنتدى)؟ ومع ذكر السبب??



انت من مدينة تحبها وتعشقها بكل مافيها فاذكر مدينتك وعبر عنها بكلمتين فقط؟


 متى تخجل من نفسك ؟


وما رايك بالبنت التي ترتاد النت كثيرا وخاصه الشات??



 وهل انت من الذين يستسلمون بسهولة ام انك تقاتل ؟??



عمرها بنت ضربتك او بهدلتك لأنك عاكستها ???




مارايك بالكلمات التاليه :::::
الرومانسيه - الجمال - رقة المشاعر -- فلسطين - ؟؟؟



 هل تلبس النظارات او لا?? (بعرف لا  ) 



بتكتب باليد اليمنى او اليسرى?? 



ما هو نوع موبايلك ??



بتعرف تسبح او لا ??



شو اول كلمه بتقولها لما تصحى من النوم?? 



ايها تفضل الشتاء ام الصيف ???




ماذا يخطر ببالك الان؟؟؟ ( بعرف إنك تغتالني على هالأسئلة ..  )



متى يقتلك الفضول ؟



اكتب احلى مسج عندك ؟



لو امامك فرصه ترجه بالوقت للخلف ماذا تختار ان تغير من حياتك؟؟




اين ترى نفسك بعد 10 سنوات من الان؟؟




بتحب لعب الشده ؟ 



ايهما تفضل اكثر رائحه النرجس ام الياسمين ؟




شو نوع الساعه اللي لابسها ؟




اذا كنت بنص الشغل على الكمبيوتر و فجأه انقطعت الكهرباء شو اول كلمه بتقولها ؟ 




وهذه مجموعة من العبارات..إلى من تهديها من أعضاء منتدانا ..؟!!

 الله يخليك لنا : 


 بصراحــة فقدنـاك : 


أنـــت فنـان : 

 أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : 


 آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : 


تفاجئني دائما : 


 قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : 

أحبـك في الله : 


يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : 


 خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : 


دمت لنا مبدعاً : 


 أيها الحاضر الغائب : 


تمتلك الكثير .... فأرنا بعضا منه : 


 معرفتك تزيدني فخرا : 




اكثر طبخة ما بتحبها؟



اكثر قناة بتحب تشوفها على التلفزيون؟




لون الورد الي بتفضله؟



بس تجوز( ولقيت وحدة ترضى فيك  ) اش بدك تسمي ابنك الكبير و كذلك بنتك؟



اقرب الاعضاء والعضوات لقلبك في المنتدى 



 الاعضاء الي يرفعون ضغطك كتير اذكري اسماء (مافي تهرب انتي على كرسي الاعتراف)



ما أجمل زهرة في حياتك؟ 



هل تجدين روح التعاون بين طاقم الاشراف والاعضاء ؟




بتعرفي تطبخ و لا تخبيص؟



من مين بتغار؟



كيف نظرتك بشكل عام للبنات؟



لو اقلك اتذكر شخص معين الان مين اول واحد بيجي على بالك؟



 باقة ورد لمين بتهديها؟


انتي عصبي؟


شو اكتر مكان بتحبه؟ 
وليش بتحبه؟ 



دمـعـــه انـذرفــــت رغـمــاً 
عنـــك؟؟


مـوقـــف صــدمــك ولــن 
تنســــاه؟؟


شـخــص تتمنــي الإنتقــام 
منـــه؟؟


شــئ او عمــل لا تستطيــع 
مســامحته؟؟


شــئ او شخــص غيــّر مجــري 
حياتـــك؟؟


حلم لا تستطيـــع 
تحقيقه؟؟


كلمة تود سماعها كل 
يوم؟؟


هل انت بار بوالديك؟


هل انت راض عن نفسك في الامور الدينية؟


كيف تنصر دينك؟

هل انت متسامح مع شخص اخطأ في حقك؟



سؤال اعتيادي اذكر 10 أعضاء قريبين منك وضع بجانب اسم كل منهم كلمة لهم .. ؟؟


ملاحظة : الأسئلة مسروقة .. والمسروق كتر منو 


أما هاد سؤال مني  مهم ومو مسروق... بتتمنى أرجع أسألك تاني  ؟؟*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> مرحبا معاذ كيف الحال إسمعنا عنك حكي حلو بس ياريت تعرفنا على حالك أكتر ؟؟؟
> مع اجمك أمنياتي لك بالتوفيق...




[align=center]انا معاذ القرعان طالب هندسة اتصالات سنة ثانية هواياتي بلعب كرة سلة والصيد كمان من اجمل هواياتي  :Db465236ff:  بس هاذ اللي عندي بكفي  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> مرحبا معاذ بدي أسأل شوية أسئلة وبتمنى إنك تجاوب عليهن 
> 1- من هو معاذ وماذا يعني لك هذا ال‘سم ؟؟
> 
> الاسم بحبه حتى انه برتاح كثير لما اسمعه ما بعرف ليش ؟؟؟ 
> 
> 2- كيف ترى نفسك وهل أنت راضي عنها ؟؟؟
> 
> الحمد لله راضي عن نفسي
> 
> ...


شكرا زهرة النرجس على الاسئلة

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> مرحبا معاذ هل تؤمن بنظريه الغايه تبرر الوسيله ؟



ما بقدر اعممها بس باغلب الاحيا ن نعم اؤمن بها  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> *وماهو كتابك المفضل؟ 
> 
> مجلة العربي
> 
> ما واقع هذه الكلمات في نفسك(الصداقة-الحب-الحياة-الموت-الدموع) 
> 
> الصداقة : كثير حلوة وبدونها ما بقدر الانسان يعيش بدونها
> الحب : عذاب 
> الحياة : بوجهين مرة حلوة ومرة علقم
> ...




يسلمو ايات على الاسئلة

----------


## غسان

_اهلا معاذ ...

 39 سؤال منك الي ..  صاروا مني الك   .. مش تغش من اجاباتي 




1- هل انت تفعل ماتقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟

2- اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن؟

3- ما ردة فعلك عندما يقول لك حبيبك : أحبك نعم أتزوجك لا ؟

4- ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليلة ؟

5- اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟

6- من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟

7- لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟

8- ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحة ؟

9- من يسكن قلبك؟

10- هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ؟

11- هل تدخل الشات ؟

12- هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟

13- ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟

14- (( اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت )) إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العبارة لنفسك , فماذا تقصد بها ؟

15- (( انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقولها ؟

16- متى اخر مره بكيت؟

17- اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟

19- هل انت راضي عن نفسك ؟

20- بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟

21- اغمض عينيك دقيقة لو سمحت , ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟

22- هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟

23- ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعية أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟

24- هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقة الى حب ؟


25- هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقة بين الرجل والمرأة ؟


26- هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العملية او الاجتماعية او العاطفية ؟
27- هل انت مدمن تفكير؟

28- من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه؟

29- اذا تم تعيينك ملكا لجميع البلاد العربية فما اول قرار ستتخذه ؟

30- هل تكره شخص بشدة في حياتك ؟

31- ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟

32- هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع ؟؟


33- ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعة في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟

34- اذا احببت شخصا في الوقت الخطأ وفي المكان الخطأ فماذا تفعل ؟؟

35- حكمة تؤمن بها جدا؟؟


36- عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟

37- ماهو اجمل اسم لولد واجمل اسم لبنت من وجهة نظرك؟


38- ماهو اول ماستفعله اذا ربحت ملايين او مليونا عشان مانكون طماعين؟

39- هل انت من لديهم رغبة حب التملك واذا تملك الشيء اصابه الملل منه ؟_

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> _اهلا معاذ ...
> 
>  39 سؤال منك الي ..  صاروا مني الك   .. مش تغش من اجاباتي 
> 
> 
>   
> 
> 1- هل انت تفعل ماتقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟
> 
> ...



شكرا غسان على الهجمة المرتدة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

وين الاسئله يا جماعه بدنا طس مرتب ولو هذا معاذ :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> وين الاسئله يا جماعه بدنا طس مرتب ولو هذا معاذ




لا الاعضاء بفهموا متعاونين معي  :Db465236ff:

----------

